

The Seraphic Society, the secretive club of assistants to high-profile CEOs - shashashasha
http://www.allianceofceos.com/press/member_news/2009/leni_miller_quoted_in_fortune.php

======
jdp23
there was a similar network of executive assistants at Microsoft. very
helpful!

